# Please welcome some new Advisors to the team!



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

Please welcome the following members who have accepted our invitation of becoming Advisors for the forum!

  	GlamQueen21
  	HerGreyness
  	Katred
  	laylalovesmac
  	Shypo
  	Bis
  	martiangurll

  	These guys will help with any questions you have about the forum as well as helping the Moderators keeping Specktra in order for you all to enjoy!  Thanks so much guys!


----------



## nunu (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome to the team!!


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 6, 2011)

Cool


----------



## keetuh (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## CheshireSmile (Apr 6, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## n_c (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## User38 (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## sonu (Apr 6, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## baghdad81 (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats....


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 7, 2011)

Congrats Ya'll !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 7, 2011)

aww, my buds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	they'll have to follow me around with a switch or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Congrats darlins


----------



## User38 (Apr 7, 2011)

Elegant.. and all the Specktra gang
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	putting me in the poor house.. lol


----------



## Polaris (Apr 8, 2011)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 8, 2011)

All you ladies are fabulous!!! Congrats


----------

